# ENDED - WIINER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by Melanie



## Sumi (Apr 24, 2016)

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 ​
If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 25, 2016)

"Can ya hear it? YEAAAAH Man! "

(Jungle book reference)


----------



## sadieml (Apr 26, 2016)

"Ooh, wait, just...a...little...bit...lower...ahh...yeah...that's it!!!


----------



## Cackleberry Lane (Apr 29, 2016)

Singing Adele     "Hello..."


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 30, 2016)

Did you hear that? I'm sure this tree is _talkin' _to me!

Btw, this little LaMancha girl just reaches out & GRABS me every time I see this picture!  It's like she's saying, "Aren't I cute?" Makes me wanna give her a big hug!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 30, 2016)

If I rub hard enough,  will my ears grow big like yours?


----------



## Horselover (May 5, 2016)

I hear a worm... and a beetle... and the weirdo rooster being annoying.


----------



## Sumi (May 8, 2016)

Horselover said:


> I hear a worm... and a beetle... and the weirdo rooster being annoying.


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @Horselover!


----------



## Sumi (May 8, 2016)

Join our new contest here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-pic-by-l-j.33607/


----------



## Latestarter (May 8, 2016)

Congrats @Horselover


----------

